# iPad 2 et tv d'Orange



## Bryan89 (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Après de nombreuses recherches sur le net à droite et à gauche et de nombreux résultats variés, j'aimerai avoir une certitude.
Est-il possible de pouvoir regarder mon application tv d'orange via mon iPad 2 en passant par la tv d'apple sur ma télé ?? Je m'explique, dans mon salon familiale nous avons le décodeur d'orange avec nos bouquets et j'aimerai profiter de ça dans ma chambre sans à passer par l'option multi-écran d'Orange et un second décodeur.

Merci de vos réponses. Sinon, est ce que l'application tv d'orange sur iPad 2 marche (ou pas) via un adaptateur hdmi ?


----------



## Larme (27 Août 2012)

Connecté sous le WiFi Orange de la Box avec l'iPad, tu peux voir la TV via l'application TV Orange, c'est marqué dans le descriptif de leur application.


----------



## Bryan89 (27 Août 2012)

Ca marche bien ça, mais ce que j'aimerai s'est relié mon iPad 2 à ma télé via adapateur hdmi ou apple tv pour regarder toutes mes chaînes dans ma chambre. En simple faire de mon ipad un décodeur


----------



## Lauange (28 Août 2012)

Hello

La TV d'Orange est incompatible avec une apple TV. Ta solution sera un adaptateur HDMI.


----------

